# Motu M2 or M4



## danster (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi,
I 'm a beginner making his first steps in this digital music-making world. At this point in time I am still using the inbuilt soundcard of my laptop but am looking to purchase an audio interface. I would mainly use the audio interface for playback purposes only. Maybe in the future will record some electric guitar or bass (not simultaneously).
I have done some homework. Read many threads about audio interfaces, watched countless videos reviews, etc ...
From all this I had narrowed down my choices to:
- Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 (3rd gen)
- Native Instruments Komplete Audio 2
- MOTU M2

I really like the fact that the MOTU has an on/off switch, as I will mostly use my laptop for non-music related tasks, and would prefer not to always have to plugin/plugout the interface.
However, I noticed that from the 3 only the NI Komplete Audio does have a direct monitor dial to blend the recording with playback.
Therefore, prefering the MOTU because of the switch I was wondering if the M4 would be a better choice over the M2, since having a direct monitor dial as well.
At first this seems to be overkill, as I don't actually need the additional in- and outputs available to the M4.
Additionally, I am not even sure I will ever benefit from a direct monitor blending option. As a beginner I am not exactly sure what I will be needing.

I seem to have made up my mind and would prefer the MOTU (M2 or M4), on second place would be the Komplete Audio 2.
So, I am just wondering, is this direct monitoring dial really a big deal?


----------



## VladK (Jul 2, 2020)

Are you on Mac or Windows?
If on Mac, you can ignore my post, otherwise:
MOTU drivers for Windows suck latency wise. Here are few first hand experience discussions on the matter, the poster ended with Scarlett:






initial impressions with the Focusrite 2I2


Hi friends! David here. Haven't been on here for quite a while because I was battling with USB dropping audio on my MOTU M2 audio interface. My Sweetwater sales engineer suggested I try Focusrite, so off to the Scarlett 2I2 third generation I went. I just got the interface today. On the MO...




forum.pianoworld.com









Finally found my audio interface


Hi friends! I finally have found my audio interface. It has loopback, no audio dropouts, and everything works perfectly!!! The Focusrite Scarlett 4I4 costs a little more, but it does everything I need an audio interface to do, so I am satisfied!!! Thus ends my audio gear adventure, and eve...




forum.pianoworld.com


----------



## Mornats (Jul 2, 2020)

Interesting posts (I read them as I'm interested in the MOTU). The poster said that latency was good but they had USB dropouts that seem to affect some users but not all. It's worth reading both threads as it looks like some people solved the issue by using a different USB cable.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 2, 2020)

What I've heard about the new MOTUs so far (M2 and M4 are very new) is that the M2 drivers with Windows have had some problems. If you're not sure what you want yet, you might want to just hold off a bit and give them a chance to address this. As for latency, that can vary so much depending on settings/etc I'd take it with a grain of salt. As for "is this direct monitoring dial really a big deal," in many cases you can do that with software (or additional hardware), but only you can really determine how big of a thing it is...might be one of those you won't know until you try it deals.


----------



## lychee (Jul 2, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Interesting posts (I read them as I'm interested in the MOTU). The poster said that latency was good but they had USB dropouts that seem to affect some users but not all. It's worth reading both threads as it looks like some people solved the issue by using a different USB cable.



I have an "old" Motu 828 mk3 and I have serious dropout and artifact issues.
Recently, since I updated my OS, I have had Windows telling me that I have disconnected a USB device when I had not disconnected anything.
I realized that it came from my Motu and I therefore deduced that there may be a problem with the USB cable, and that my general problems could come from there.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm using an M2 with my Macbook Air and it works fine. It's class compliant on Macs so you just plug n play.


----------



## Mhein (Jul 2, 2020)

For what it's worth, I have an M2 on Win10, and it's been working great. No drop outs or issues with recording or disconnecting or anything so far really. Better latency than a 2nd gen Scarlett 2i2 I had been using, but the Scarlett was fine too. I only got rid of it because a friend wanted to buy it.

However, I have also read reports that some Windows users are having issues and I don't think anyone has identified a common thread between those who've had problems and those who have not. I can only say that I'm one of the people who has not.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 2, 2020)

Recently I was in the market for a portable, affordable interface for carrying to locations away from home and was tempted by the M2/M4, but the issues for Windows users popped up recurringly enough that I was scared away.

I ended up getting an Audient iD14. Latency is not the best, but the pres and converters are relatively good, and for my use case (one or two tracks of audio recording, mostly vocals, that I can post process on my home rig) made it an ideal choice. So far at least it's been quite stable, and I'm happy with it.

If on Mac, there seems to be a universal consensus that the M2/M4 is a safe choice, and offers tremendous bang-for-buck.


----------



## danster (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies so far.
Seems I overlooked to include the more obvious info.
I am using Windows 10 on the laptop, but am not excluding the possibility to be using an (older) iMac or Mac Mini for some projects. But for now I would focus on the Windows laptop.

Also missed to mention that I do kind of wish for loopback. Again, as a beginner, not sure if I do need this. And if I do, then the Scarlett 2i2 would need to make place for an 4i4 instead.
Which now makes the Komplete Audio 2 the cheapest of the 3 options.

As for the MOTU. While going through all the reviews and posts, I already understood there had been some horror stories regarding drivers. But a recent post had made clear that new drivers had been released. As such, I was (and still am) keeping an eye on that thread, hoping for some feedback to confirm or refute the fix.

As of yet I haven't seen any feedback on that subject, and since we all know that complains are easier to post than congrats ... I kind of *want* to assume the new drivers fixed the known issues.

Still, with all the replies received so far (again, thank you for those) I haven't seen any reply actually responding to the main query I posted, which is if this direct monitoring blending feature available on some audio interfaces is really worth to have?

As a side note: in my quest I have also looked at the Audient ID4 and ID14. Again, liked them both but came across a few reviews and posts were it was mentioned these devices had to be shipped back for repair. Something related to the inbuilt power unit which fails over time. Now, I understand electronics and know any device does not last forever.
The occasional ID4 and ID14 that dies over time, OK. But when more people report this, that seems to be some design flaw, or use of cheap components.
Anyhow, your ID4 or ID14 might be perfect for you, not arguing that. But I have decided not to include it in my narrowed-down list. But thanks for bringing it up.

Edit:
One more thing. I have been looking for an audio interface since March. So, I am not in a hurry to buy one right away. Right now, I am just browsing for options, and have narrowed down the list to my current 3 "candidates". To be able to go for the right one I figured it finally might be time to ask the question about this direct monitoring, which I keep hear being referred to in review videos. And then especially the blending dial that is available only on some audio interfaces.
I understand what it does ... but is it really that useful?
Hence the title of the topic: M2 or M4


----------



## bill5 (Jul 3, 2020)

danster said:


> the Scarlett 2i2 would need to make place for an 4i4 instead.
> Which now makes the Komplete Audio 2 the cheapest of the 3 options.


? I'm seeing the 4i4 slightly cheaper.



> Still, with all the replies received so far (again, thank you for those) I haven't seen any reply actually responding to the main query I posted, which is if this direct monitoring blending feature available on some audio interfaces is really worth to have?


That's because only you can really answer that...everyone's needs are different and how useful that is or isn't is subjective. Personally it sounds to me like a "nice to have" thing only and for me not worth spending extra just for that but again that's only me. 



> I figured it finally might be time to ask the question about this direct monitoring, which I keep hear being referred to in review videos. And then especially the blending dial that is available only on some audio interfaces.
> I understand what it does ... but is it really that useful?
> Hence the title of the topic: M2 or M4


If the blending is the main question, maybe you should re-title it something like "How useful is blending of direct monitoring on an interface"  Mods could probably change it if you wanted. Just a thought


----------



## danster (Jul 6, 2020)

bill5 said:


> ? I'm seeing the 4i4 slightly cheaper.


The 4i4 even cheaper than a Komplete 2, really?
I would understand it to be cheaper than a Komplete 6.
Even the 2i2 (149 euros) is more expensive than a Komplete 2 (129 euros).



> That's because only you can really answer that...everyone's needs are different and how useful that is or isn't is subjective.


Fair enough.



> If the blending is the main question, maybe you should re-title it something like "How useful is blending of direct monitoring on an interface"


Point taken.
I thought the original post might have indicated I was more or less heading for the MOTU M2 or M4.
By bringing up the blending I was looking for feedback regarding people having purchased an M2 or M4. And later on regretting having decided for the one over the other, because of presence or absence of said blend dial.
I am sorry if this wasn't clear from my post.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 6, 2020)

danster said:


> The 4i4 even cheaper than a Komplete 2, really?
> I would understand it to be cheaper than a Komplete 6.
> Even the 2i2 (149 euros) is more expensive than a Komplete 2 (129 euros).


Looks like Amazon screwed up because looking elsewhere I see what you're seeing. doh!



> I thought the original post might have indicated I was more or less heading for the MOTU M2 or M4. By bringing up the blending I was looking for feedback regarding people having purchased an M2 or M4. And later on regretting having decided for the one over the other, because of presence or absence of said blend dial.
> I am sorry if this wasn't clear from my post.


That's very nice of you but certainly not needed - I was just thinking if the blending is your key need and you aren't necessarily locked into a MOTU, a title something like "Best low-end interface with direct monitor blending?" might get more people to pop in and offer alternatives, but if you are set on the MOTU, maybe it makes more sense this way - again just a thought!


----------



## danster (Sep 2, 2020)

Just a follow up to point out I went with the MOTU M2.
After waiting for weeks to have it back in stock I ordered it about 2 weeks ago from Thomann ... delivered today.
Now I need to find the time to set all up, and make some music.
I will be using it with Studio One (still on 4.6) and a pair of BeyerDynamic DT 770 80ohm.

Thanks to everyone for their insights


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 2, 2020)

danster said:


> Just a follow up to point out I went with the MOTU M2.
> After waiting for weeks to have it back in stock I ordered it about 2 weeks ago from Thomann ... delivered today.
> Now I need to find the time to set all up, and make some music.
> I will be using it with Studio One (still on 4.6) and a pair of BeyerDynamic DT 770 80ohm.
> ...


Ive had mine since late winter. Low latency and no hassles. 
This link can confirm if you have latest firmware. And there was a driver upgrade in early summer so confirm you are up to date on that also.






MOTU.com - How to update the firmware on your MOTU hardware


MOTU is an engineering-driven music technology company passionately driven to create products that help you produce amazing music. MOTU’s award-winning hardware and software are used by top professionals every day on hit songs, mega tours, primetime shows and blockbuster films.



motu.com


----------

